# #3



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 30, 2008)

Found out this AM that my wife and I will be having our 3rd child. Not sure of a due date yet but by our calculations probably sometime next January.

We're gonna need a "have a cigar" smiley soon.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats!!! My wife and I are expecting our Second around the 1st of June.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats to both of you gentlemen!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations. I have three boys. What a blessing.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations! How exciting!*



MrMerlin777 said:


> Found out this AM that my wife and I will be having our 3rd child. Not sure of a due date yet but by our calculations probably sometime next January.
> 
> We're gonna need a "have a cigar" smiley soon.


We definitely need such a smiley.


----------



## JM (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2008)

JM said:


>



Is that Spanky? That was my nickname when I was in the Navy.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 30, 2008)

Another covenant child for the kingdom! Congrats


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Praise God dear brother!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 3, 2008)

*WOOHOO!*

Congratulations, brother!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Augusta (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news. Children are a gift from the Lord.

The last of my 5 (3 boys, 2 girls) took the SAT test today.


----------



## Seb (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations Donald (and Mrs. Merlin777)!


----------

